# Dart Frog is Slimy and Scratching Itself



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

This morning when I observed my frogs I saw this one open it’s mouth as if tp yawn and scratch itself. I though it was cute at first but it did it again. By that time I had my phone’s camera out to take a video of it.
https://ephmedia.giphy.com/7b902657-d821-458a-9300-f5a2214e1c62.gif

After taking the video I noticed it had a thin layer of slime going from it’s forearm to its elbow. Even with this I saw it turn around and eat a springtail.

Once I saw the slime I decided to try rinsing off the frog. So I got out my mister and started in the frogs general area. It seems to be fine now after about a half an hour of observation. Hunting and having much more normal behavior.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Was this video from early in the morning? Looks like the frog is cleaning up it's shed skin.


----------



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Was this video from early in the morning? Looks like the frog is cleaning up it's shed skin.


It had just woken up


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

ForgottenPast said:


> It had just woken up


Then I'd be willing to bet that it was just eating it's shed skin.


----------



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Then I'd be willing to bet that it was just eating it's shed skin.


I did not realize that dart frogs did that. Spraying with water probably was the right thing to do then. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Frogs molt a thin layer of skin on a regular basis. They peel it off with their 'hands' and eat it for protein. It's probably annoying, but is temporary and normal. Gently spraying with water might be good if the frog doesn't mind being sprayed; sometimes it's cold and unpleasant for them.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

ForgottenPast said:


> This morning when I observed my frogs I saw this one open it’s mouth as if tp yawn and scratch itself. I though it was cute at first but it did it again. By that time I had my phone’s camera out to take a video of it.
> https://ephmedia.giphy.com/7b902657-d821-458a-9300-f5a2214e1c62.gif
> 
> After taking the video I noticed it had a thin layer of slime going from it’s forearm to its elbow. Even with this I saw it turn around and eat a springtail.
> ...


The frog in the video is shedding, nothing to worry about, my frogs shed weekly and the yawning is the frog drawing shed into it's mouth (they eat it).
A lot of people don't realize frogs shed you're not the only one. Don't do anything to assist with shedding it's not necessary


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

It is awesome to see the frog shed! I have seen mine do it once.

Ricky


----------



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who responded, it seems I am learning new things about my frogs everyday! I just wish the shedding that they do was mentioned in couple of care guides I read. Though I suppose they probably do this more often in their leaf litter homes than in the open. I know that you need to check on your frogs as much as you can to make sure they are healthy. I saw some odd behavior and am grateful it was nothing.


----------

